# China GDP estimate



## carry_a_torch (Apr 30, 2005)

China GDP estimate（trillion）
year lowest middle highest
2003 1.41 1.41 1.41
2004 1.63 1.66 1.70
2005 1.89 1.97 2.04
2006 2.18 2.32 2.46
2007 2.53 2.74 2.96
2008 2.92 3.23 3.56
2009 3.38 3.82 4.28
2010 3.91 4.51 5.15
2011 4.52 5.32 6.20
2012 5.23 6.28 7.46
2013 6.06 7.41 8.98
2014 7.00 8.75 10.80
2015 8.10 10.33 13.00
2016 9.38 12.20 15.64
2017 10.85 14.40 18.83
2018 12.55 17.00 22.65
2019 14.52 20.07 27.26
2020 16.79 23.69 32.81


----------



## defi (Jul 30, 2004)

don't you think your growth rates are bit too high to be realistic?


----------



## tiger (Aug 21, 2004)

carry_a_torch said:


> China GDP estimate（trillion）
> year lowest middle highest
> 2003 1.41 1.41 1.41
> 2004 1.63 1.66 1.70
> ...


nonsense,china's rate of change will be revalued in the near future.


----------



## Bahraini Spirit (Dec 14, 2002)

That 2020 highest figure is like 3 times the US GDP. Am not sure if these are realisitic enough, if so, the growth levels are phenomenal.


----------



## carry_a_torch (Apr 30, 2005)

Bahraini Spirit said:


> That 2020 highest figure is like 3 times the US GDP. Am not sure if these are realisitic enough, if so, the growth levels are phenomenal.


it came from an chinese article.

转贴 

2020年中国经济规模预测

2003年，我国GDP为116,694亿元（《2003年国民经济和社会发展统计公报》，国家统计局），折合1.41万亿美元，居世界第七位。改革开放25年来迅猛的增长势头和当前良好的发展态势使人们有理由相信，未来15-20年中国经济依然会持续高速扩张。关于2020年左右中国的经济规模，国内外各界人士作出的预测不胜枚举，比较有代表性的看法是：“在二十年左右的时间里，中国将成为一个全球性大国，其实力大致与美国和欧洲持平”（《大棋局》，布热津斯基，1997）。这里所说的“实力”中自然包括经济实力，特别是经济规模。
美国2003年GDP为109,855亿美元（《2003年美国主要经济指标概览》，商务部网站），根据著名国际投资商高盛公司的预测，2020年将达到164,150亿美元（《与巴俄中印一起梦想: 通向2050年之路》，多米尼克﹒威尔逊、路柏﹒普鲁斯哈曼，2003）。也就是说，届时中国的GDP将与之“持平”，达到16万亿美元左右。有些人对这个结果会感到不可思议。其实，只要仔细研究一下各国经济发展规律，并结合过去25年中国的经济数据就不难发现，这一结果是完全可能的；甚至，届时中国的经济规模将超出美国很多。
下面，就2020年前我国GDP增长做一个线性分析。
一般来说，预测GDP增长涉及以下几个要素：当前GDP、GDP增长率、通货膨胀率、汇率变化、GDP统计口径的调整。由此，我们可以得到一个GDP增长模型：
GDP m$ = GDP03$ *[（1+i）*（1+f）*（1+d）]（m-2003）*（1+g）
注：GDP m$为以美元表示的m年的GDP；
GDP03$为以美元表示的2003年的GDP；
i为经济增长率；
f为通货膨胀率；
d为人民币对美元汇率的年升值率；
g为GDP统计口径的调整系数。
在这个模型里，某年（即m）的GDP（以美元表示）可以通过前述五个要素乘积得到，其中第一个是常数，其余四个为变量。如何确定i、f、d、g的取值是使用该模型的关键。我们逐个分析：
1.经济增长率（i）。
2020年前的经济增长率应如何确定？首先，纵向看，改革开放以来，我国经济高速成长，1978-2000年平均增长率达9.52％（《就我国经济增长率的几点思考》，刘国光，2002）。其次，横向看，根据各国的发展经验，人均GDP达到1,000美元之后，国民经济将迎来一个持续的快速增长期。日本1966年人均GDP冲破1,000美元大关，到1984年就超过了1万美元，中间只用了18年。与之相仿，香港、新加坡、台湾和韩国越过这两大台阶中间都只用了16年（1971年和1987年）、18年（1971年和1989年）、16年（1976年和1992年）和17年（1978年和1995年）。在此期间，“四小龙”的增长速度都在8%以上。再次，根据党的十六大部署，2020年我国GDP将比2000年“翻两番”，即年均增长7.2%。
基于我国经济增长的连续性和稳定性，并比照其他东亚国家的经验，笔者认为，将未来17年的经济增长率设定为7-8%是比较合理的。
2.通货膨胀率（f）。
衡量货币的通货膨胀率，一般用CPI（居民消费价格指数）表示。根据北京大学中国经济研究中心的数据，1982-1997年间，我国年均CPI是8.65%（《中国地区通货膨胀研究》，王明舰，1999）。此后逐渐降低，2001-2002年甚至降到了-0.6%。经济学界一般认为：通货膨胀率不宜为负值，也不宜过高；当其位于1- 5%的区间时，属于“温和的”通胀，对经济增长有利。按照货币经济学原理，货币汇率受通货膨胀影响：在不考虑其他因素的前提下，若人民币的通货膨胀率高于美元，则人民币将相对贬值；反之亦然。1990-2002年，美国的平均CPI为2.6%（《世界发展报告2004》，世界银行）。为了确保人民币兑美元不再贬值并保持上涨空间，应将其通胀率控制在与美元相仿的区间，即2-3%。
3.人民币汇率升值率（d）。
改革开放以来，人民币以贬值为总体趋势，兑美元汇率由1981年的1.53：1一路降到1995年的8.28：1，总共贬值5.41倍。目前，人民币汇率大大低于其实际购买力。《世界发展报告2004》指出，按PPP法（即购买力平价法）计算，2002年我国GDP应为56,250亿美元，人均4,390美元，购买力平价汇率为1.773RMB：1$，与现行汇率有4.67倍的偏差。
联合国开发计划署最近公布的《人类发展报告2004》也表明:2002年中国GDP（PPP法）为58,609亿美元，人均4,580美元。也就是说，联合国认为，人民币与美元的合理汇率应该为1.788RMB：1$，比现行汇率高4.63倍，与世界银行看法雷同。
其实，发展中国家货币汇率低于其实际购买力是一个普遍规律。《世界发展报告2004》的数据还显示：印度卢比的现行汇率比其购买力平价汇率低5.35倍，越南盾、菲律宾比索、印尼盾、俄罗斯卢布分别低5.21倍、4.2倍、4.21倍和3.65倍。
随着经济增长和人均收入水平的提高，发展中国家汇率与购买力之间的偏差将逐渐缩小并趋于消失。例如，1945年日本投降后，日元与美元的汇率为360：1，这大大低于日元当时的实际购买力。随着该国经济实力不断壮大，日元自1971年起持续升值，到1995年升到80日元兑1美元，升值幅度达4.5倍。
此外，众所周知，由于人民币汇率偏低，致使我国外汇储备超高速增长，人民币正面临巨大的升值压力。
到2020年，我国人均GDP与美国之间肯定还有差距，届时汇率偏差也不可能完全消失，但无疑会大大缩小。我们假定这期间人民币升值3倍，由于8.28元兑1美元上升为2.76元兑1美元，年平均升值6.7%，取其区间即为6-7%。
4.GDP统计口径的调整系数（g）。
我国的GDP核算方法正在逐步与国际接轨，有许多方面尚不完善，比如第三产业遗漏较多（这也是我国GDP中第三产业产值比重偏低的原因之一）。今年，国家开展大规模的“经济普查”，即为了“保障经济数据的准确性和及时性”（《全国经济普查条例》），减少以往统计中的遗漏和偏差。
另外，近几年来，我国各省市自治区GDP之和已经大于国家统计局公布的全国GDP数值。2003年，31个省市自治区（不含港澳台）发布的GDP汇总数为134,853.1亿元，比国家统计局的数值高15.56%；2004年，各省市自治区公布的GDP总和达163,097亿元，而国家统计局公布的数据为136,515亿元，两者相差近20%。这是个十分不正常的现象，未来两者必然要一致起来。在此过程中，预计国家统计局的数值将会向各省市自治区GDP之和靠近。保守估计，因统计口径变化，未来17年我国GDP将调增0-20%。
根据以上分析，对GDP增长率、人民币通货膨胀率、汇率升值率及统计口径调整系数确定了一组取值区间，即：GDP增长率为每年7-8%，通货膨胀率为每年2-3%，汇率升值率为每年6-7%，统计口径调整系数为0-20%。分别取低位、中位和高位值，即可预测2020年我国的GDP规模。
低位预测。四个变量分别取7%、2%、6%和0，则2020年GDP是16.79万亿美元，与当时的美国相仿；人均11,741美元，相当于目前台湾或韩国水平。
中位预测。四个变量分别取7.5%、2.5%、6.5%和10%，则2020年GDP为23.69万亿美元，人均16,566美元。
高位预测。四个变量分别取8%、3%、7%和20%，则2020年GDP将达32.81万亿美元，约当届时美国的两倍；人均22,944美元，与目前香港或新加坡相仿佛。
下面是未来17年我国的GDP预测值（单位：万亿美元）：
年份 低位预测 中位预测 高位预测
2003 1.41 1.41 1.41
2004 1.63 1.66 1.70
2005 1.89 1.97 2.04
2006 2.18 2.32 2.46
2007 2.53 2.74 2.96
2008 2.92 3.23 3.56
2009 3.38 3.82 4.28
2010 3.91 4.51 5.15
2011 4.52 5.32 6.20
2012 5.23 6.28 7.46
2013 6.06 7.41 8.98
2014 7.00 8.75 10.80
2015 8.10 10.33 13.00
2016 9.38 12.20 15.64
2017 10.85 14.40 18.83
2018 12.55 17.00 22.65
2019 14.52 20.07 27.26
2020 16.79 23.69 32.81
多数人可能认为这一结果令人难以置信。其实，只要稍加了解就会发现，一个经济体在几十年内增长几十乃至上百倍的现象并不罕见：日本1950年GDP为278亿美元，1996年达到44,730亿美元，增长了160倍；台湾1960年GDP不足25亿美元，1999年达到2,686亿美元，增长了107倍;韩国1970年GDP只有80亿美元，1996年达到5,206亿美元，增长了65倍。德国、香港、新加坡等都存在类似发展历程。
2003年3月，著名经济学家胡鞍钢在首届中国竞争力论坛上指出，如果保持目前的发展势头，到2020年，中国GDP将占全世界的22%。华裔经济学家、美国普林斯顿大学教授邹至庄2003年12月在复旦大学发表演讲时认为，在人的素质、市场经济制度和后发展优势等“三大动力”的推动下，只要能保持6%的年增长率，到2020年，中国的GDP就将超越美国。
当然，“任何诸如此类的预测都存在种种缺陷，最明显的缺陷是机械地依靠统计数字作预测”（《大棋局》，布热津斯基）。上述预测仅仅表明：在未来17年里，我国进入发达国家行列，并成为世界第一经济大国是有可能的。当然，这种美好的憧憬不会自动到来。只有举国上下齐心协力，不断推进改革开放大业，确保经济持续、稳定、健康发展，才能最终实现近两百年来无数仁人志士为之奋斗的目标：中华民族屹立于世界民族之林。


----------



## Sen (Nov 13, 2004)

do you expect him to read Chinese?

geez......


----------



## carry_a_torch (Apr 30, 2005)

Sen said:


> do you expect him to read Chinese?
> 
> geez......


could you translate it,it's so long.


----------



## Sen (Nov 13, 2004)

find an english article.


----------



## rocky (Apr 20, 2005)

Dont you know that its easier to have high growth rates when your poor that when your rich? The richer china will get, the slower the growth rates will be. Nowadays many parts of china are still 3rd world and thats why its growing fast.

Wait until your jobs get outsourced to india or vietnam


----------



## Sen (Nov 13, 2004)

that wont happen, when China becomes developed, so will India and Vietnam.


----------



## tiger (Aug 21, 2004)

carry_a_torch said:


> it came from an chinese article.
> 
> 转贴
> 
> ...


so i believe it's possible,but we can't confirm that chinese GDP(real)can increase 7-8 percent annually,once chinese gouvernment gives up present policy of rate of change.

overall,i agree that this expediction has the possibility to come true.


----------



## tiger (Aug 21, 2004)

Sen said:


> that wont happen, when China becomes developed, so will India and Vietnam.


India and Vietnam can not match china,because children in India and in Vietam have a far lower entry rate to the middle school and university.the three also have different stages of development.


----------



## tiger (Aug 21, 2004)

rocky said:


> Dont you know that its easier to have high growth rates when your poor that when your rich? The richer china will get, the slower the growth rates will be. Nowadays many parts of china are still 3rd world and thats why its growing fast.
> 
> Wait until your jobs get outsourced to india or vietnam


this model contain the changes of exchange rates,china's evolution of statistics method.


----------



## carry_a_torch (Apr 30, 2005)

tiger said:


> India and Vietnam can not match china,because children in India and in Vietam have a far lower entry rate to the middle school and university.the three also have different stages of development.


chinese children must complete at least 9 years education.


----------



## defi (Jul 30, 2004)

err...what is the base of those figures? It predicts a growth rate of ~16% - in the 'lowest'-scenario.


----------



## carry_a_torch (Apr 30, 2005)

defi said:


> err...what is the base of those figures? It predicts a growth rate of ~16% - in the 'lowest'-scenario.


NO,In The 'lowest'-scenario,the actual growth rate is only 7%.


----------



## Sen (Nov 13, 2004)

it's the estimation of GDP, not GDP growth rate.


----------



## tiger (Aug 21, 2004)

defi said:


> err...what is the base of those figures? It predicts a growth rate of ~16% - in the 'lowest'-scenario.


growth of GDP(real)---7%
rate of inflation---3%
evoluton of exchang rate---6%

why not?


----------



## ejd03 (Oct 23, 2003)

defi said:


> don't you think your growth rates are bit too high to be realistic?


I heard that some chinese economists usually distort the data of growth rate.
It's somewhat between 6~8%.. 16% is too unrealistic


----------



## Locust (Apr 29, 2005)

carry_a_torch said:


> China GDP estimate（trillion）
> year lowest middle highest
> 2003 1.41 1.41 1.41
> 2004 1.63 1.66 1.70
> ...



As the world moves faster and faster, predicting 15 years from now is probably more unreliable than predicting 50 years in the future(2000) in 1950.


----------

